
PowerMonkey Charger: No Dead Gadget while traveling  - brk
http://www.thinktechno.com/2008/02/18/powermonkey-charger-no-dead-gadget-while-traveling/
======
brk
As a moderately frequent traveler for work, this thing would've come in handy
for me on several occasions.

